

Veto of Apple Ruling Likely to Upend Big Patent Battles - Yhippa
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323420604578648272862276836.html

======
adamconroy
Like many other iPhoney devotees, Obama doesn't like people messing with his
deity.

------
LAMike
It will be interesting to see what other companies Obama will go out on a limb
for and veto trade restrictions for.

I wonder if this move will nullify the other feature-trolling lawsuits taking
place right now

------
mtgx
I hope that means it will stop Apples nonsense patent war against other
companies, too - but I fear this is more like an encouragement for them to do
it, because they now know they have the US administration's protection.

